
I analysed the searches people used to read my blog-it’s not good news for women - DanBC
https://victimfocus.wordpress.com/2018/12/27/i-analysed-the-searches-people-used-to-read-my-blog-and-its-not-good-news-for-women/
======
Mortiffer
how did she get the exact keywords searched. When i look at the referral
header it only shows [https://google.com](https://google.com) and same goes
for my google analytics et al. Is she using some advanced tracking?

------
DanBC
Full title is "I analysed the searches people used to read my blog and it’s
not good news for women" which is 4 over the limit.

Watch out, some of the search terms are NSFW, especially section 4.

